# Just joined in Florida.



## Bill Akins (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello group. I'm Bill Akins a member of the board of directors in The Florida Aviation Historical Society. and director of The Sunken Warbird Recovery Team.
I just joined and look forward to being a member here. I posted a request for any info, manuals, schematics, etc for my Sperry K4 lower ball turret gunsight from a B17 in the aviation forum. I also included a link to the Florida Aviation Historical Society there as well as a link to my Sunken Warbird Recovery Team site. I participate in organizing mostly underwater expeditions to find and recover all or parts of sunken warbirds. Currently my dive buddies and I are involved in exploring a sunken B17 we have located in a lake here in Fl. I hope to make some new friends here and would always like to hear from divers interested in aviation archaeology.


----------



## v2 (Jul 8, 2006)

from Poland !


----------



## TopY (Jul 8, 2006)

Like you, I too just joined. I though, in light of you interest in underwater archeology, you might find this link of interest: Disposal of Aircraft - Page 1

A friend of mine on Kwajalein was diving this weekend on these aircraft and has promised to provide more photos of a number of other PBJs located in the vicinity.

I am presently working with someone to locate and raise a very historic aircraft. If you would like to hear about it, feel free to contact me.

Regards,
TopY


----------



## Bill Akins (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for writing TopY. I'm an ex marine myself. Love to hear about your aviation archaeology underwater expedition. As soon as my arm heals from recent surgery, I will be diving on a sunken B17 I have located in a lake here in Fl.
Bill Akins.


----------



## Bill Akins (Jul 9, 2006)

Top, give me a shout at [email protected]
Semper fi. 
Bill Akins.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

I think we would all love to hear about the famous aircraft as well.


----------



## TopY (Jul 23, 2006)

a B-29, named "Dauntless Dotty." This B-29, piloted by Robert Morgan (of the B-17 "Memphis Belle") led the first raid on Tokyo since the Doolittle Raid. 

In 1945 Morgan was sent back to the US and a new crew was assigned to "Dauntless Dotty." In June of 1945 while flying back to the US, "Dauntless Dotty" landed on Kwajalein in the Marshall Islands. A few hours later "Dauntless Dotty" took of an then crashed in deep water off Kwajalein, taking 10 of her crew to a watery grave.

Robert Morgan (now deceased) wanted to locate his B-29. His wife, Linda, has taken up the search. Additional details are here:

Dauntless Dotty

Press Release - Search for Dauntless Dotty 

Anyone wishing to assist in the search may contact me, or Linda Morgan (her e-mail is located on the second link, above.

Regards,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2006)

Hmm interesting that would be neat to find.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

Interesting debut contribution,. guys.
And welcome to the site!


----------



## TopY (Jul 23, 2006)

and he didn't think it would be too difficult to do, despite an estimated depth of 7,000 feet. Obviously the expense is another matter.

The folks from NUMA have already completed hydrographic studies and have isolated the probable location of the wreckage. All that remains now is to raise the money.

Regards,
TopY


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2006)

Very interesting. It would be something to have the Belle and Dotty next to each other at the USAF museum. Welcome Bill. I volunteer at a CAF museum.


----------



## krwhitlock (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I just found this site while browsing for a photo of an aircraft my Father in Law was on. It was a B17 named "Borrowed Time". He was shot down in Germany 3-17-45. I would like to find as much info as possible as his memory is not the best anymore. 

Thanks,


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

It looks like this aircraft may have been involved in the raid on Ruhland- Plauen on that date. If so, there was a plane in the 452nd Bomb Group (Heavy) based at Deopham Green by that name. Here is the history:


> Borrowed Time: The ball turret gunner on this plane, John F. McCallum Jr., named this plane. Just before entering the War, he went to see a movie which was titled "Borrowed Time" in his home town of Anderson, South Carolina. The crew's pilot was William C. Gaither. Plane #42-102622(?).



Sound familiar?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

Follow up: that plane serial number cannot be correct, or at least not correct for your father in law. That serial number was condemned by enemy action and destroyed on the ground on July 2, 1944.

According to a quick search based on the March 17, 1945 date, I show 4 B-17s either lost or missing on that day:

B-17G-35-DL
42-107148 (384th BG, 545th BS, *Dark Angel*) MIA Mar 17, 1945 on mission to Erfurt, Germany.

B-17G-85-BO Fortress
43-38283 (95th BG, 334th BS) lost Mar 17, 1945. MACR 13111
43-38344 (305th BG) lost Mar 17, 1945. MACR 13113. Later went to USSR

Lockheed/Vega B-17G-75-VE Fortress
44-8601 (25th BG, 652nd BS) lost Mar 17, 1945. MACR 13856

So if you can determine which unit he was in, or where he was stationed, that might narrow down the information to search through.


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome Bill.
I have been a member of the Sally B (the UK's only airworthy B17) preservation society for the past couple of years so any news on your work would be of great interest to me.


----------

